

Ten ways to get (better) support for an open source project - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/3166280361/how-to-get-support-for-an-open-source-project

======
skovatch
Three things: If you submit a bug and it gets fixed, verify that it was indeed
fixed, and mark it as such. Close the loop.

Related to point #5, if you do file a bug, don't just file it and walk away,
even if you do provide lots of helpful information. If it's a particularly
tricky bug the person working on it will probably ask you for more
information, especially if it's only occasionally reproducible.

#10 is important whether you're using an open source project or not, but it's
especially true if you aren't going to do #9. It might be enough to keep the
author working on the project.

------
Crell
Another good thing to do: Pay it Forward:
<http://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/pay-it-forward>

If you have a reputation for helping other people out where you can, others
will be more likely to help you out in return. Reputation means everything in
an open source community. Be good to yours and it will be good to you.

------
sslavic
Get truly interested in the project, repeat 7, and become committer - then not
only will you have support of all other commiters, but support will be asked
from you, and you can even get 9 for that.

------
axx
I love that he mentioned IRC, but it would be much better, if he added the
IRC-Network too (EFNet? Freenode?).

